# no forum discussion on this yet?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

http://idahoansforliberty.com/piute-county-sheriff-threatens-arrest-forest-service-personnel/


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-ev...hreatens-arrest-forest-service-personnel.html


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/22-ev...hreatens-arrest-forest-service-personnel.html


thanks

Moving this to the Everything Else section with the rest of the land issues.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> thanks
> 
> Moving this to the Everything Else section with the rest of the land issues.
> 
> .


Do I get a package of pastrami?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Do I get a package of pastrami?


Regular or spicy?

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Regular or spicy?
> 
> .


Definitely spicy!


----------

